# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  ما الكتب والمراجع التي تناولت مظاهر الحياة العقلية في العصر الجاهلي؟

## محمود بن عبد الخالق

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ماهي الكتب والمراجع التي تناولت الحديث عن مظاهر الحياة العقلية في العصر الجاهلي؟

----------


## بسام الزعبي

سلام الله عليكم ورحمة من لدنه وبركات ، وبعد
فهذه بعض المراجع التي تحدثت عن مظاهر الحياة العقلية في العصر الجاهلي :
1- الأساطير والخرافات عند العرب ، د.محمد عبد المعيد خان ، دار الحداثة ، بيروت ، ط3/ 1981م.
2- المكونات الأولى للثقافة العربية ، د.عز الدين إسماعيل ، وزارة الإعلام العراقية ، بغداد 1972م.
3-الصورة في الشعر الجاهلي حتى آخر القرن الثاني الهجري ، د.خلي البطل ، دار الأندلس ،بيروت ،ط1/1980م.
4- الوثنية في الأدب الجاهلي ، د.عبد العزيز زيتوني ، وزارة الثقافة ، دمشق ، 1987م.
5- في طريق الميثولوجيا عند العرب ، محمود سليم الحوت ، دار النهار ، بيروت ، ط2/ 1979م .
6- تاريخ الأدب العربي في العصر الجاهلي ،د. شوقي ضيف ، دار المعارف بمصر ، ط3/1965م.
7- دروس ونصوص في قضايا الشعر الجاهلي ، د.عفت الشرقاوي، دار النهضة العربية ، بيروت /1979م.

----------

